# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  MVMANT project, Mirabella Imbaccari, Italy, Europe

## Airicist

Developer - Edisonweb S.r.l.

Website - mvmant.com

youtube.com/mvmant

vimeo.com/mvmant

facebook.com/mvmant

twitter.com/mvmant

linkedin.com/company/mvmant

instagram.com/mvmant

Co-founder and Chairman - Riccardo D'Angelo

----------


## Airicist

Smart Mobility on demand for Smart Cities

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> Find out how to make traffic congestion a thing of the past and create a win-win ecosystem:
> 
> Managing urban mobility is one of the most complex challenges of our time. 
> 
> New transport options such as car-sharing and ride-sharing aren't always the best solution. 
> 
> Car-sharing? You have to drive... look for a parking space... and don't have the certainty of finding a car when you need one. 
> 
> Ride-sharing? It does not ensure optimal occupancy of vehicles and is often a source of conflict with regular local transport operators. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MVMANT - Urban Mobility On-Demand

Published on Jan 28, 2016




> Mobility on-demand solution. Vehicles circulate over fixed lines and the dispatching is managed by predictive algorithms and advanced machine learning techniques. This means that vehicles are available where and when needed. Just order your ride with the app, walk to the next pick-up point and enjoy the comfort of a seamless door-to-door mobility!

----------


## Airicist

MVMANT: The flexible urban bus system

Published on Sep 16, 2016




> As flexible as a taxi, as environmentally friendly and cost-effective as a line bus. In the Sicilian city of Ragusa, the MVMANT transport service launches with a fleet of Mercedes-Benz vans. Passengers can board or exit the vans anywhere in the city. Using a free app, passengers order a shuttle at a specific time and location and then select their destination. The van arrives at exactly the desired time and delivers passengers to their destination – quickly and cost-effectively.

----------

